# How do I create my own T-shirt line?



## typhoonevents (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello my name is Shivam, I'm 22 years old and I would like to create my own T-shirt business to make a little change in the summer lol. My mom bought me the T-shirt press today and I cant wait to get started. I was researching a little info online, it said that I have to create my own unique logos and designs. At first, I was going to create some t-shirts with cartoon characters (Ex. Betty Boop, The Looney Tunes, Disney Characters and even Imvu avatars) But I read somewhere that they're copyrighted materials and that I could only make the shirts for myself and not sell them, and I could get in a heap of trouble. My question is, How would I go about creating some original designs? Do I need a special type of software? Do I need a license or something? I know how to draw a little bit, (In the middle) But I want my designs to be unique like no other. I want to incorporate some cool designs and prints too. And eventually, once my designs are out there I'm going to create my own site and sell them. So how do I get started? 

thank you
Event Manpower Provider In Delhi


----------



## womenatthewell (Jun 17, 2016)

I am working on that very thing. Before I really got started I got at least 3 designs I knew I could sell and I have been working on branding myself with my designs before I go after my customer base. 
Another thing to think of is who you want to sell to. Figuring out what your customers will want can help with your designs. 

If you want to buy designs, you can hire out the artwork. Websites like squadhelp.com allow you to ask freelancers to compete to have their design on your shirt for a fee that you arrange ahead of time. If you choose to go that route make sure you spell out your terms and what you will pay ahead of time. 

Hope that helps


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait. Your going to need more than just a heat press. Unless your doing inkjet transfers (cheap ) your best bet is to buy premade plastisol transfers from stahls, proworld, f&m or other companies. Your going to maybe look at getting a vinyl cutter to. Look into making slogan tees like this


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

If you need help creating designs, you can go onto websites such as freelancer.com and have persons from all over the world bid on creating your designs. Then I suggest ordering custom plastisol heat transfers and then heat press them onto your t-shirts. Keep in mind when you are designing, keep your colors down, as the more colors you have in your design the more expensive it will be.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

In addition to the T-Shirts Forum, take a look at T-Shirt Magazine: The Ultimate T-Shirt Blog 
for information on getting started with your own brand.


----------



## typhoonevents (Jun 17, 2016)

thnks for your time my friends


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

We have been down that road...and likely almost every other road as well. First you are on fire with desire to design and launch your own apparel line then you develop some designs you sincerely believe the world cannot live without. That's your vision of reality. Fact is the rest of the world couldn't care less about you or your vision of reality. All that matters to them is THEIR vision of reality and only on that are they willing to spend their money unless you conceive a way to convince them your vision is also their vision of reality. That's why virtually 100% of apparel visionaries fail many times before they succeed.
Next question. Do you have the financial and emotional resources to weather these realities while you are waiting to come up with truly magic designs that will light up the rest of the world. If not you must be satisfied impressing a small circle of friends? Will this be a recreational hobby or a full blown effort to take the fashion t shirt market by storm?
Without significant financial and emotional resources (at least a few hundred thousand dollars) it is unlikely you will achieve more than a hobby job for yourself. There's nothing wrong with that but you need to be realistic with yourself about what you want to achieve.
If your views remain in tact then we can get along to discussing marketing. How do you intend to fund telling the entire world about your wonderful t shirt designs? I mean really tell most of the potential t shirt buyers? How do you intend to pay for telling the story. Remember, you will be story telling, selling, designing, purchasing apparel, decorating apparel, selling either online or through specialty shops or both, shipping orders, dealing with vendors and decorators and collecting plus keeping your website fresh and exciting to visitors.
Do you have your funding and emotional stability firmly in place? Oh! you say you can't do everything at once? This is your reality and mine too. Undertaking a whimsical goal is, at best, a near impossible task that one person or even a small team is virtually unable to accomplish. No, there's nothing wrong with you. This is a huge undertaking for a seasoned team of talented people. I presume you are a one person team. I attempted this with a seasoned team of 9 people.
You can't realistically start small because if you have truly blockbuster designs competitors will knock off your designs or file for design protection before you know what happened. With that in place they will prevent you from marketing your own designs without paying them a royalty. If your designs are not great enough to generate large sales you won't succeed anyway. If they are, you may need the help of a lawyer to protect your designs.

This isn't impossible but nearly impossible on shoestring financing. 

One last note, one of our team members, with our financial support, went on to launch the line and quickly sold it to one of the big players in the industry at a reasonable profit so our story ended in success, just not our original vision of success. Always remember, success is a moving target.

Good luck to you.

Screen Medics


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

Marc I think this is the response that should be given to everyone it is Cold and Hard but its the Truth. It seems like more Heat Presses are sold than T-shirts. If someone is going to make it in this Business they have to understand that Great Designs are about fifth on the list of thing that it takes to make a profit in this market.
Shivam none of this is said to Discourage you we just want to Help you understand the Business. Take your 5 Best designs to someone with a DTG get 2 of each design made one for you and the other for the Most Beautiful Popular girl you know. Now go places that people in your Target Market would be and see what kind of response you get. If they say they would wear it get their contact info and Shirt size. You are just basically doing a survey to see how people feel about your designs and shirt fit and quality.
I wish you Luck and look forward to seeing some of your designs. If we can Help You in any way just email me @ [email protected]


----------

